# Trying to remove an engine on a Stihl BR-350 blower



## Shoesnsocks (Sep 16, 2019)

The screw that hold the engine to the blower housing on top of the cylinders are pretty tight. I'm guessing they used some type of thread locker, and need some help taking it off.

I already ruined a scrench tool, now almost ruined another one after this time heating up that little theaded part of the cylinder.

I would try heating it up more, but it is hard not to melt the plastic housing in the process.

Right in the center of the picture you can see the spot I've already started melting on the housing.


----------



## Justin Taylor (Sep 19, 2019)

Did you get it? If not 3/8 wrench with 1/4 socket and put your t27 bit in there and then you will have more leverage


----------

